# just bought moose cdi



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

just bought a moose cdi from someone on KR fourm. should get it this weekend . do yall think its gonna make a big difference in my 650i?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Is it the plug n play


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

If it is a full cdi it will be night and day diff. if it is the plug and play it will only help wheelies LOL


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the guy said it was moose racing ignition, so it should be the cdi


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i know that on my nephews 650i the plug and play made a big difference. i dont remember what name brand it is. i tried his and it did not make any difference on the 750. i found the moose mod. plug and play to make a difference on the low end of my bike.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if this is the one you got it's just for the low end ignition, retard.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i dont know the was no pic but he called it an ignition box. we will see in a few days


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Moose also sale Dynoteks...just packaged in a Moose box...lol. We have some at work.

The Dynatek is the best mod I have done on mine.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Wood Butcher I had the Dynatek cdi on my 650i and it made a huge difference, like Boot said Moose sales both the module (for low end retard) and the whole CDI which is actually a Dynatek with a Moose label and will override limp mode, reverse limiter, raise the stock rev limiter etc.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

yea i got the moose plug in play module, yea wheelies are a definate ease now haha


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

If it is the digital ignition then it is the cdi. My moose cdi just got fried and I sent it back to dynatek and they sent me a brand new dynatek for free. They are the same exact unit but with different labels.


----------



## southtexas brute (Sep 30, 2009)

i was just tracking mine..and its sitting at my house right now..to bad im at WORK!!!!! im going to install it after work ill put up a post tonight and let yall know the out come. it is the one pictured above..


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

That is the module, it isn't the same as the cdi but it's really good on low end power. The cdi does a little more.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I have the Module.....


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

well i got in the mail today and it is the cdi, will have it in sat , will post my results


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

cool take a pic of it too.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

ok here it is, went for a short ride and it deff makes some moe power fo sho :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice. glad you are happy with it


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

it was well worth 50$ shipped


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes....they make a big difference...glad you like it.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

$50 shipped,.... Thats a steal bro. I paid $70 Shipped on KR for the plug n' play.... GRRR


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea i was surprised also it was a great deal


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

man who ever found that deal must be a genius and deserves a finders fee!!! good to know you like it


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

thanks there buddy, it made a world of difference, not that the 650 was needin much but i have to be careful now


----------



## Thumper650 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Just bought that*



phreebsd said:


> if this is the one you got it's just for the low end ignition, retard.


So I just bought that, I have a dyna cdi installed already, will I be able to use that moose power commander plug and play also?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

The Dynatek will overide the moose. The modules only work a little on bottom end after 20-30mph your back to stock. Sorry bud.


----------



## Thumper650 (Jul 17, 2012)

JLOWERY said:


> The Dynatek will overide the moose. The modules only work a little on bottom end after 20-30mph your back to stock. Sorry bud.


Haha well that's wasn't smart of me! So I should just stick with the dyna cdi


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes the Dynatek gives you 5° timing advance all the way threw the power curve and eliminates all the belt detents.


----------

